# Talk about a killer deal!!



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Beautiful trailer! I'm envious - good luck with it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

And on the bright side, if Indy ever gets sick of me and kicks me out, I can sleep in the tack area with the girls in the back BWAHAHA!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So jealous! Great find!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow! What a great deal! You cant pass something like that up!


----------

